# Mattlures Minnows



## shamoo (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a question on fishing these, Are you suppose to feel the vibration. I was fishing it with a 1/8 ounce 5/0 weighted hook and i couldnt feel any. I fished it slow but couldnt tell if I was getting any action, fished it fast and it came to the top going side to side, same thing with the bluegill. It was pretty windy when I was out. The way the tail goes down does it give very little vibs? I fished for 2 hrs. and couldnt get the feel down so I left, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

I;ll figure this one out myself, thanks anyway.


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Same here Shamoo Your on the cutting edge of the latest baits.....I'm 6 months behind you.


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comback, I'm going to hit a couple tackle sites and see if I can get some information on them, its like getting into an arse kicking contest with one leg, I will prevail Ahhh haaa haaa!


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Shamoo,

Hold tight for a few 8)


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

K, holding tight, for a few 8)


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you mean while you got a few beers? :wink:


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Did you mean while you got a few beers? :wink:



I'm going to need a little time.....Rome wasn't built in a day you know! :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Mr. jim, thanks for the history lessen  only kidding my friend :lol: , I just sent an e-mail to Matt Lures, they should be able to help. On their site they say you can reel it in as fast as you can(Blue Gill), tried that and it came in on its side :roll: Thank you for your patience, I was one of those kids who kept saying "are we there yet?" hense the knuckle indentations upside my head :wink:


----------



## redbug (Mar 28, 2008)

shamoo,
I have the baby bass from mattslures and i can feel the vibration it is almost like fishing a trap lure.I didn't try to burn the lure and kept my rod tip at about 10 o'clock to keep it out of the grass. I haven't fished the bluegill yet but i hear that takes a slower steady speed or it will roll

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank-you Mr. Redbug, maybe because the wind was howling yesterday that I didnt feel any vibration, I can tell you from experience the Blue-Gill does roll when retrieved too fast :lol: I didnt feel any vibration on that either, I'll have to check it out on a normal day, thank-you again my friend.


----------



## Mattlures (Mar 28, 2008)

No you should not feel any vibration. If you do then your most likely using to light of gear. Soft swimbait action is subtle and natural. If you want a crank bait action then use a crankbait. My swimbaits are desined to look like fish swimming through the water. They are not supossed to look or act like lures. Fish eat these baits because they are fooled by the realism of the apperance and the subtle natural action. THEY ARE NOT REACTION BITES. I preferr slow staedy retreives most of the time. Just fast enough to make the tail kick. Not thump but a nice natural swaying back and forth action. The bass see these baits swim by and eat them. They dont hit or bite them. The Minnows swim best with a 4/o Falcon hook 1/4th ounce. 1/8th will work but the 1/4 are a little more stable and you can retrieve them a little faster. I like to change it up with the minnows. I might just reel it slowly for 10-20 ft and give it a sharp jerk or let it fall. Also use the baits strenght. The minnow when rigged properly with the Falcon hook is extremly weedless. I throw it places I wouldnt throw a treble hooked bait. With the Gill I like a slow steady retrieve past ambush points as my #1. My #2 would by to work the bait up and over point like a jig. becasue the bait will sit upright you can crrawl and hop and bounce the bait back to the boat. Take your time, its not a race. My #3 would be for bed fishing, its a no brainer!!!!
I hope this helps. If you got any more questions just ask


----------



## Jim (Mar 28, 2008)

Mattlures said:


> No you should not feel any vibration. If you do then your most likely using to light of gear. Soft swimbait action is subtle and natural. If you want a crank bait action then use a crankbait. My swimbaits are desined to look like fish swimming through the water. They are not supossed to look or act like lures. Fish eat these baits because they are fooled by the realism of the apperance and the subtle natural action. THEY ARE NOT REACTION BITES. I preferr slow staedy retreives most of the time. Just fast enough to make the tail kick. Not thump but a nice natural swaying back and forth action. The bass see these baits swim by and eat them. They dont hit or bite them. The Minnows swim best with a 4/o Falcon hook 1/4th ounce. 1/8th will work but the 1/4 are a little more stable and you can retrieve them a little faster. I like to change it up with the minnows. I might just reel it slowly for 10-20 ft and give it a sharp jerk or let it fall. Also use the baits strenght. The minnow when rigged properly with the Falcon hook is extremly weedless. I throw it places I wouldnt throw a treble hooked bait. With the Gill I like a slow steady retrieve past ambush points as my #1. My #2 would by to work the bait up and over point like a jig. becasue the bait will sit upright you can crrawl and hop and bounce the bait back to the boat. Take your time, its not a race. My #3 would be for bed fishing, its a no brainer!!!!
> I hope this helps. If you got any more questions just ask




Thank you Matt! :beer:


----------



## redbug (Mar 29, 2008)

Matt, welcome to the site I love your baits. I fished a tournament down in Fla. and the guys were laughing at the baby bass lure i had tied on until i took 2nd place then they all wanted your web site address 
thanks for making a great product

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank-you Mr. Matt, I'll be heading out to get some 1/4 ounce weighed hooks, Its kinda hard to find the falcon hooks here in good old NJ, as soon as they come in they're gone, thank-you, thank-you, thank-you, I got it now my friend, WATCH OUT!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 29, 2008)

Mattlures - what a great response - thanks so much! I got it!


----------



## Mattlures (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the invite "Jim" I cant be an official member though. I have a glass boat. But I used to have an aluminum one!.  Anyways I will be happy to answer any questions I can. Right now there are a lot of misconceptions out there regaurding swimbaits. the biggest problem is that just about every bait is being called a swimbait to increase sales. When you hear guys talking about looking for that "one bite" or targeting big fish or the need for heavy gear,,,,,,,They aint talking about Basstrix or Storms. For a new Swimbaiter sifting through all the bad info can be real confusing. For those of you who are on several boards you must be a sceptic and consider the source. Swimbaits are hot right now and overnight experts are coming out of the wood work to tell you all the wrong ways to use the baits. When you see this ask them to post pictures of the big swimbait fish they caught with the baits in the pics. 95% have no proof and have probably never even caught a fish on a swimbait.
just some food for thought.


----------



## Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

Mattlures said:


> Thanks for the invite "Jim" I cant be an official member though. I have a glass boat. But I used to have an aluminum one!.  Anyways I will be happy to answer any questions I can. Right now there are a lot of misconceptions out there regaurding swimbaits. the biggest problem is that just about every bait is being called a swimbait to increase sales. When you hear guys talking about looking for that "one bite" or targeting big fish or the need for heavy gear,,,,,,,They aint talking about Basstrix or Storms. For a new Swimbaiter sifting through all the bad info can be real confusing. For those of you who are on several boards you must be a sceptic and consider the source. Swimbaits are hot right now and overnight experts are coming out of the wood work to tell you all the wrong ways to use the baits. When you see this ask them to post pictures of the big swimbait fish they caught with the baits in the pics. 95% have no proof and have probably never even caught a fish on a swimbait.
> just some food for thought.



The Glass boat does not matter here. We are just glad to have the subject matter expert on hand now and then to help us with your products so we can get those big hawgs on the boat. 

You made me day joining here and helping out a fellow member :beer:. This forum/site was started to be a little different than the rest, and I think it is turning out that way. I try to take the best from all and remove the negative. So far so good.


----------



## little anth (Mar 30, 2008)

hey matt and welcome i am thinhinng of geting a bluegill and some matt minnows and was wondering what action and size rod do you think works best. also what lb line. i am looking to try out some swimbaits and yours seem to be good so im thinking of giving them a shot. thanks and welcome


----------



## Mattlures (Mar 30, 2008)

The minnows as with any of the smaller Paddle tail type swimbaits dont require anything oversized or special when it comes to geat. A med hvy to xhvy bass rod. I use at least 12lb test because I set the hook hard. If the water is dirty then I go up to 15. For my gill or any other 1-3oz swimbait I realy like my Okuma med hvy guide select swimbait rod. I am sponsored by them but I was recomending them way before they ever contacted me. And that particular rod was designed around my baits and others of similar size. I like both the 7'6 and 7'11. For reels I prefer a good quality round reel. I havent tried any of the newer big low pro reels but in the past the low pro reels coulnt stand up to the constant throwing of big baits. They would wear out prety quickly. I use Okuma Induron IDX 250's and 400's and Shimano calcutta 300 and 400 te's. I dont like the lower end shimano's but the TE's are excelent. The Okumas are almost as nice at 1/4 the price. I throw the gill on 20lb test. If I am bedfishing it I go up to 25-30 and a hvy rod. Keep in mind when I bed fish I am not looking for fish under 10lbs. I will pass an 8 untill I am confident that no other bigger fish is up and then I might go back and check on it.
I use nothing but Fluoro unless I am fishing topwater then I use mono. 
My favorite brand is Maxima. Mike long uses Maxima and recomended it to me. I tried it and I preferr it. I do use other brands when I can find a good deal on bulk spools. 
I would almost rather not fish than use any kind of braid!!!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 30, 2008)

little anth said:


> hey matt and welcome i am thinhinng of geting a bluegill and some matt minnows and was wondering what action and size rod do you think works best. also what lb line. i am looking to try out some swimbaits and yours seem to be good so im thinking of giving them a shot. thanks and welcome


My advise might not be as good as the man who made the baits, but I'll add it anyway. I threw my UBG on a 7'3'' Heavy Daiwa VIP Smallmouth rod and used a Shimano Cardiff spooled with 20lb Trilene Big Game. A longer rod couldn't have hurt, but I got by with that one. I never had any problems until I tried to bomb the Bluegill and my line backlashed and popped.


----------



## little anth (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks alot for the response matt :wink:


----------

